# When will Canon Meet The Market Demand?



## COPhotog (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been a long time Canon consumer and advocate however, they seem to be falling short with when it comes to releasing both the 5D MK3 and the 1DS MK 4. With the release of the Nikon D300 yesterday with a huge technical advancement and an affordable price I may be switching very soon.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2012)

Am i the only one who´s worried about the D800? People are selling their Canon gear like crazy, nobody even cares about what the 5dmk3 will be. Is the new D800 the end for Canon? What is this?? Why are canon releasing a new 24 and a new 28?? It´s the same! just walk two steps backwards or forwards. And a new 24-70 prised almost like the same as a 5d2 combined with the old 24-70! What is wrong with canon?? What are they doing? Wake up!


----------



## dstppy (Feb 8, 2012)

So, with your first post, you chose to:
1) presume market demand (my guess would be to get announced products to market is much higher priority)
2) assume the '5DmkIII' is going to be what you want
3) invoke "Nikon"

We have several threads running on this already and a few hijacked one IIRC.

I have a long-time, second-generation Nikon photographer friend that has been desperately waiting for the next body to come out, and I gave him a ton of new info on the rumors . . . and I only read this site. 

Honestly, I feel dirty for shaming a newbie . . . but why bother with the post?


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll give Canon until the end of the month to announce the 5DIII. If it doesn't, I'm putting in a pre-order for a D800 and putting 10 years worth of Canon gear up on ebay.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 8, 2012)

COPhotog said:


> I have been a long time Canon consumer and advocate however, they seem to be falling short with when it comes to releasing both the 5D MK3 and the 1DS MK 4. With the release of the Nikon D300 yesterday with a huge technical advancement and an affordable price I may be switching very soon.




How soon?


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 8, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> I'll give Canon until the end of the month to announce the 5DIII. If it doesn't, I'm putting in a pre-order for a D800 and putting 10 years worth of Canon gear up on ebay.



Can you give us a list of your gear so I know what to look for?


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 8, 2012)

On ebay there are 40 used 5DIIs for sale. There are 48 D700s. That is in the world. The sky is not falling. People are not leaving Canon. They are letting off steam.

I am out taking photos with my 5D II.


----------



## daltech (Feb 8, 2012)

All that is really up to you COPhotog, I'm not sure Canon isn't meeting "Market's demand", or yours specifically.

I for one have a 40D, that I purchased in March 2009, and it has paid itself MANY times, I purchased a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM last year in March, and it has already paid for itself. Now, that being said, sure, I wouldn't mind a new body with new features, and I'm start to think it might be time to get a 7D, but I don't think that it's impossible for me to take very nice shots with my 40D, I don't shoot with it and always think, gees, I wish... I just go out and shoot 

I look at the new Canon EOS 1D-X camera, and the web server functionality, would be very useful for my kiosk operator as I'm out there taking shots in an arena that has 3 rinks, the operator could download my pictures as I'm running between rinks.

Now if you think another manufacturer is offering exactly what the "Market" wants, or more specifically what COPhotog wants, and you can't live without, or whatever reason, go for it, and don't look back.

Bernard


----------



## unfocused (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess Canon knows nothing about meeting market demand. That's why no one buys their stock and why if you check any sales statistics you'll never see Canon's products on those lists.

I certainly hope all these people decide to dump their Canon lenses. Maybe it will drive the prices down for the rest of us.


----------



## docsavage123 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think Nikon will meet the demand - D4 delayed now until March 15th - firmware issue???

So this hurry to jump ship may come back to kick you in the nads later.

TBH its all a load of crap - you either like taking photos and the camera you have, or buy a new upgrade. Unless you make cash back from it, you make a loss.Its like buying the latest Iphone or Ipad you feel great at the time but you know in less than a years time you will be p*ssed off with your purchase when the new model comes out and go through the whole cycle again.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 8, 2012)

Maestro said:


> Am i the only one who´s worried about the D800? People are selling their Canon gear like crazy, nobody even cares about what the 5dmk3 will be. Is the new D800 the end for Canon? What is this?? Why are canon releasing a new 24 and a new 28?? It´s the same! just walk two steps backwards or forwards. And a new 24-70 prised almost like the same as a 5d2 combined with the old 24-70! What is wrong with canon?? What are they doing? Wake up!



I'm not worried by the D800. It's good since it means there is a nice body out there. And it may pressure Canon to do more. I am a little worried that Canon yet realized they'd need to step up again and will be quite ready for it, but we will see.

I don't see how the new lenses are a step back. The 24-70 shows signs that it might be one of the sharpest zooms ever made, at least from the consumer brands, maybe even the sharpest ever. The 24 and 28 may be much sharper than the old versions too and have much better AF (for the price it does seem a bit odd they couldn't toss in any low dispersion elements though).


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 8, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give Canon until the end of the month to announce the 5DIII. If it doesn't, I'm putting in a pre-order for a D800 and putting 10 years worth of Canon gear up on ebay.
> ...



Sure:

- 1DsIII (tentatively sold)
- 1D Mark II N
- 5D Classic
- 17-40L
- 24-105L
- 70-300L
- Three 550EX flashes
- Remote release
- B&W 67mm circular polarizer


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would like a 14mm f2.8II.

Also looking for a cheap 400mm f2.8 IS... might as well ask for the II version also.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 8, 2012)

Now I'm looking at ebay; why aren't the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM guys dumping all their canon stuff?

Come on! Canon Stinks . . . Nikon rules . . . don't be greedy, you don't need $1200 for that baby :


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 8, 2012)

COPhotog said:


> I have been a long time Canon consumer and advocate however, they seem to be falling short with when it comes to releasing both the 5D MK3 and the 1DS MK 4. With the release of the Nikon D300 yesterday with a huge technical advancement and an affordable price I may be switching very soon.



Does the D800 make better pictures than any 5D MkII or 40D?

I need tools for photography and I like my EF 2.8/24 because it is light, compact and gives lucid images. The only thing I missed was FTM by an USM drive.
And Canon added IS plus a slightly better correction (if I interpret the the MTF graphs at canon USA correctly) plus a closer focus distance. Not that I missed these specs too much with my old 24 mm lens but - as crop cam user - this might be highly interesting for video (shure, not with the D40).

I think it is not too odd to go that way. And - does each of us know "the market" ?


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Feb 8, 2012)

The question being proposed is when will Canon meet the market demand, should be renamed to Canon should give me, a single person everything that I want for $10, with a $10 rebate. This seems so illogical to me, Canon is a business and it needs to look at not only what the market demands now, but what the market may need in the future. 

People need to think of the fact that the camera is just a tool, if it doesn't have one feature, oh well, work with what you have. I still plan on purchasing the 5d mk2 even when the 5dmk3 is coming out, because I know the camera is only a tool and it will still produce award winning photos. It doesn't mean that my images will come out any worse because I don't have the latest and greatest camera.


----------



## psolberg (Feb 8, 2012)

COPhotog said:


> I have been a long time Canon consumer and advocate however, they seem to be falling short with when it comes to releasing both the 5D MK3 and the 1DS MK 4. With the release of the Nikon D300 yesterday with a huge technical advancement and an affordable price I may be switching very soon.



first of all that was the D800. But why do you expect a 1Ds? I think canon gave up that with the 1DX. Nikon always had the high MP game covered with the D3X and if you thought that was expensive, then the 1DsIII wasn't for you. So it sounds you want high MP over anything else, yet it seems to me a 22MP 5DIII is plenty good.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 8, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> I'll give Canon until the end of the month to announce the 5DIII. If it doesn't, I'm putting in a pre-order for a D800 and putting 10 years worth of Canon gear up on ebay.


what are you going to be selling? 

[vulture circles]


----------



## bycostello (Feb 12, 2012)

people wanted the mk3 about a week after the mk2...


----------



## tron (Feb 12, 2012)

I am also thrilled with the possibility of a new Canon. But I like my 5DmkII - I shoot mostly landscapes- and I am not going to sell my gear if no camera is introduced. In fact I bought recently some Christmas presents for my 5DmkII: an EF100-400mm L and an EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II 

However, I do not know if I will buy it the new 24-70 II as a birthday present since I do not
wish to make my 24-105L feel jealous ;D


----------



## beanie (Feb 12, 2012)

hi

i was NIKON film user for over 40 years...got a NIKON D1 and later a D5000 and a D90. but now iam going over
to CANON. The whole line of CANON is priced right for me. WHY would i pay $6000 for a D4 when a CANON 5d II will do the job just fine. WHY the BIG run on MP...do you need a 24 or 36 MP to get a good photo ???

beanie...


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 12, 2012)

By the look of things both here and on the Nikon boards it seems that no manufacturer should worry. A bunch of Canon people will move to Nikon and a similar bunch of people will move from Nikon to Canon. An even swap it seems. 
Now, if I'll allow myself to wear the conspiracy hat for a moment I'd venture a theory that this reversal of philosophies between Canon and Nikon is arranged between the companies. A roughly equal number of people switching sides means people buying new lenses and accessories more than they would had they stayed put. A win-win situation.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 12, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Now, if I'll allow myself to wear the conspiracy hat for a moment I'd venture a theory that this reversal of philosophies between Canon and Nikon is arranged between the companies. A roughly equal number of people switching sides means people buying new lenses and accessories more than they would had they stayed put. A win-win situation.



I think you're onto something. Maybe it's a three-way conspiracy with ebay in on the action, too. Imagine all the money in seller's fees they stand to make


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 12, 2012)

you go switch to nikon - and then in a short time you'll regret it..! 5d mk3 will be kicking ass for sure! just hang on and shoot with what you've got! at the moment i dont even have a camera (feels like a part of my body is gone and i do photography as a hobby) but im just waiting for the right moment. and when i really need to go take some pics i use my friend's sony dslr..


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 13, 2012)

COPhotog said:


> I have been a long time Canon consumer and advocate however, they seem to be falling short with when it comes to releasing both the 5D MK3 and the 1DS MK 4. With the release of the Nikon D300 yesterday with a huge technical advancement and an affordable price I may be switching very soon.





> Nikon D300





> D300



Enjoy your "huge technical advancement" 





Emeyerphoto said:


> The question being proposed is when will Canon meet the market demand, should be renamed to Canon should give me, a single person everything that I want for $10, with a $10 rebate. This seems so illogical to me, Canon is a business and it needs to look at not only what the market demands now, but what the market may need in the future.
> 
> People need to think of the fact that the camera is just a tool, if it doesn't have one feature, oh well, work with what you have. I still plan on purchasing the 5d mk2 even when the 5dmk3 is coming out, because I know the camera is only a tool and it will still produce award winning photos. It doesn't mean that my images will come out any worse because I don't have the latest and greatest camera.



+1 to you sir. Well said and well met


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 13, 2012)

Emeyerphoto said:


> The question being proposed is when will Canon meet the market demand, should be renamed to Canon should give me, a single person everything that I want for $10, with a $10 rebate. This seems so illogical to me, Canon is a business and it needs to look at not only what the market demands now, but what the market may need in the future.
> 
> People need to think of the fact that the camera is just a tool, if it doesn't have one feature, oh well, work with what you have. I still plan on purchasing the 5d mk2 even when the 5dmk3 is coming out, because I know the camera is only a tool and it will still produce award winning photos. It doesn't mean that my images will come out any worse because I don't have the latest and greatest camera.



+1 for reminding people to get off the new gadget train of consumerism

I still shoot with my 40D and last year I bought a 55-250IS to go with its kit lens. I am glad to report that it still gives excellent images - and is a camera that makes me invisible for taking street pictures


----------



## altenae (Feb 13, 2012)

I love photography. 

However I am SICK of all the topics about switching to Nikon
Topics about Canon cannot deliver. 

Please stop this !!!!!
Who cares you are switching !!!!!
Who cares you are going to sell all your Canon gear. 

Let me tell you this, if you can't make good photos with the current Canon equipment your are everything
except a photographer. 

I switch to Nikon, I will sell all my Canon gear, Canon is not brave anymore,etc,
etc. PLEASE STOP. 

How old are we ?
Take some nice pictures instead of all these stupid topics on all photography forums.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 13, 2012)

altenae said:


> I love photography.
> 
> However I am SICK of all the topics about switching to Nikon
> Topics about Canon cannot deliver.
> ...



No offence, but I think this is a section for people talk about camera gears. And Nikon D800's topics are all over photography forums, not just here.


----------



## altenae (Feb 13, 2012)

Like I said on all photography forums. 
I wish it was about photography. 

It's not. 
Tell us you are going to sell your Canon gear and all other not
important issues have nothing to do with photography.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2012)

altenae said:


> Who cares you are going to sell all your Canon gear.



I care because i might want to buy some of it


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been taking photos for about 50 odd years, and one thing I've learned is that good photos are taken by the photographer, and NOT the camera!

Even though I've been into photography for so long, I only have a 60D, having upgraded it from a Canon D60, and even that old, low-megapixel camera could take good shots.
Just for fun, I might convert the old D60 into an infra red camera now.

Having said that, I do want to upgrade to a full-frame camera, and I'm waiting for the 5DIII to come out, so I can decide if it's worth the money for the latest, or buy a 5DII for a song.
I've got too many lenses and accessories that I've bought over the years to even contemplate changing to Nikon, so maybe the newest Canon is just a little behind the equivalent Nikon in some areas, but it will be better in others.

Anyway, how many of you actually use EVERY single feature your camera has?
I bet that not one of you does use every single feature or adjustment your current camera offers.


----------



## torger (Feb 14, 2012)

Photography develops with the tools that become available. With high speed and fast autofocus sports images that were near-impossible to capture before is now everyday. There have been great advancements in low light photography too. The technical image quality bar has also been raised.

This means that even if the photographer still makes the pictures, she/he needs competitive tools to stay in the front (depending on which style of photography of course)


----------



## archangelrichard (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate seeing topics like this because they always devolve into "Why isn't Canon / Apple / Sony / Panasonic / etc." making what the author wants at a price they want

YOU are not THE MARKET and often this is price point driven, they make what people will pay for

Clearly Canon is meeting market demand, they are the largest share of the market

More people buy Chevrolet's than Volkswagens; that doesn't mean that VW doesn't make as good a car but that it isn't what the market is looking for


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 14, 2012)

archangelrichard said:


> YOU are not THE MARKET and often this is price point driven, they make what people will pay for
> 
> Clearly Canon is meeting market demand, they are the largest share of the market



Pretty true.

See http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3249.msg71059.html#msg71059 and you'll know what Canon thinks.


----------



## torger (Feb 14, 2012)

My greatest worry in the coming Canon cameras is the raw sensor quality. From various reports I get the feeling that Canon does not have the technology to match the best sensors found in Nikon cameras (Sony Exmor). They will certainly be "good enough", but my guess is that they will continue to lag behind in terms of high ISO performance and DR. I do hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 14, 2012)

archangelrichard said:


> More people buy Chevrolet's than Volkswagens; that doesn't mean that VW doesn't make as good a car but that it isn't what the market is looking for



Although that might be true in the US, it's not even close to the truth in Europe ;D You'll see 10.000 VW's for one Chevy, and that Chevy is in 90% of the cases and old Classic.

So there's different markets, kinda hard for one brand to satisfy them all.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, Nikon focus on how to make better DSLRs, Canon focus on how to sell more DSLRs, so Canon will meet the demand


----------

